# Solved: installing WSUS



## JJayjohn (Jun 7, 2011)

I am installing WSUS on a 2003 server sp2. At the end of the installation - I click on the finish button. Instead of the configuration window appearing - I get the following error message "an error occurred when communicating with the server, and the wizard must be closed. You may restart the WSUS server configuration from the options page in the WSUS 3.0 console". I went into the options of the console - only option is to delete downloaded updates. 

I read some articles on some - some people talked about port 80 already being in use. I ran the command to check - it appears port 80 is free. The only other software installed on this server is mcafee epo orchestrator. The article mentioned installing again & changing the port number. During the installation - I do not see the option to change the port.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## JJayjohn (Jun 7, 2011)

I figured the issue. When I went into IIS manager - websites was disabled. I had to go into services & start World Wide Web Publishing service.


----------

